# East Fortune Hospital, Scotland



## **Mudlark** (Feb 21, 2009)

Decided to take a little bit of a road trip with a couple of the local explorers... and i turned out to be a lovely sunday afternoon explore!!

I love the military feel for this place, it was an airfield from 1915, built as part of Britains air defence against the German airships, and was a base for the coastal defence airship. In the 30's a few of the buildings and some land were given over to create the hospital designed to treat TB patients. 
During the wars, the airfield was re-instated, the patients moved on. 
However, after the war the hospital was re-instated, but as TB patients began to decline, the buildings were used to house mentally handicapped children with adults being admitted 3 years later. 
And so it remained, until its closure in 1997. 

So, enjoy the pics!!! 



































































got slightly carried away here....... but it really is a gorgeous place!!!
  

**Mudlark**


----------



## fire*fly (Feb 21, 2009)

great pictures, it looks like a good explore


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 22, 2009)

Ooh, very interesting history and site. I can see what you mean about the military feel to it...cool explore. 
Love the close-up pic of the window latch.


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 22, 2009)

**Mudlark** said:


> got slightly carried away here....... but it really is a gorgeous place!!!
> 
> 
> **Mudlark**


You think you got carried away, I ended up taking 600+ pictures!!!


----------



## **Mudlark** (Feb 22, 2009)

Hee hee, i'm think i took about 200, but only chose the best 30 or so to tweak and crop and everything else! 
I got so into it, i hardly remembered to take pics.. it is a lovely little place, i think i'll be back soon!

i'm not sure i've ever taken 600 pics of a place, crikey that would take all week to work through!!!


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've got pics from 12 other places to do too including the Scotland meet!!

May take a while to upload them all!!


----------



## wolfism (Feb 23, 2009)

You've captured it well – the buildings are more atmospheric in winter, I think, the colours are more subtle.


----------



## Ferret (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice explore, great pics.
Looks like the kind of place I could spend all day wandering round taking a shedload of pics  I tend to get carried away with the camera sometimes


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Mar 8, 2009)

**

this is on my hitlist for when i pass my driving test  i can't find many "threads" about the place on here  only a few on another site, any one know where i can find a lot of fotos/info on the place (iv found all the stuff on flickr)...or am I just being greedy? lol ....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 9, 2009)

Seen pics from here before, and yours are amongst the best in me own opinion. The boiler shot first window cill shots are me faves 

Nice one matey!


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 9, 2009)

pet_rubber_duck said:


> this is on my hitlist for when i pass my driving test  i can't find many "threads" about the place on here  only a few on another site, any one know where i can find a lot of fotos/info on the place (iv found all the stuff on flickr)...or am I just being greedy? lol ....


http://derelictionaddiction.fotopic.net/c1660931.html


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 10, 2009)

its a very nice relaxed place to walk round nice pics


----------



## **Mudlark** (Mar 10, 2009)

awwww, thanks for the feedback all! Really starting to make an effort with my pics so its great to get such nice comments! 



This place i think would be perfect for a summer barbeque!
anyone game??


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 10, 2009)

Good shots. This place does make a good day out, you can spend all the time you want wanderng around taking shots.


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cuban B. said:


> Good shots. This place does make a good day out, you can spend all the time you want wanderng around taking shots.


5 hours I was there!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice shots it looks like a very cool place.


----------



## V70 (Apr 3, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> 5 hours I was there!!



Same!... and I too got a little carried away with the camera..

http://www.urbexplore.com/album_eastfortune/index.html

There was local kids (young) playing in one of the buildings but they didn't bother us. Not sure who owns the place now but it's certainly wide open and easily explorable.

Another site I'd driven past for years and never thought to investigate. I think I can claim "first to explore" on this one a few years ago


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for the link escortmad , like the pics  didnt realise this place was such an easy explore...will be heading there soon, hopefully


----------



## Static (Apr 3, 2009)

This place looks so interesting and your photos are fantastic.


----------



## mad4itmerc (Jan 6, 2010)

*East Fortune*

East Fortune Hospital. 
This was where I used to go see my Grandad before he died in1977. I remember well cut grass and flowers. I used to push him down the very uniform paths between the billets in his shiney wheelchair and slide on the corners. My Grandad was not Insane or mad he was a stroke victim and his wife could not cope with him and her disabled brothed as well, so they shipped him here. I spent hours in this place as a child, hours in every single day that we visited! There used to be a big red double decker bus abandoned over the fence in the corner, my Brother and I would take turns to drive! Im sorry everything is now so broken.
Well thanks, that has taken me back, good photos, good fun. Life goes on. Ian


----------

